# some snow pics 2/14/07



## yzf1000_rider (Oct 24, 2003)

well here is some pics from last night


----------



## bowtie_guy (Jan 1, 2004)

What are the specs on the truck? Looks like it might have a lift? Remember I drive a chev which is prob the lowest truck made. :realmad: 

Good pics


----------



## somm (Oct 18, 2004)

unless its an HD, bowtie.
however, when purchasing a new or good used vehicle, always request stock brakes be traded out for heavy duty ceramic pads, from any dealership, including an air freighted off road, larger spring and plow package (which includes the heavy duty front end ).


----------



## yzf1000_rider (Oct 24, 2003)

sorry it took so long to get back i was out of town. it is a 99 1500 ram quad cab it does have a shackle flip in the rear and v-10 springs in the front. i still need to add a 2.5 inch spacer to level truck out but it totaled about 4.5 inches of lift it has 35 inch tall tires and 456 gears.


----------

